

ZmForth: an ANS Forth implementation for the Z-machine - gnosis
http://platypope.org/blog/2009/9/29/zmforth

======
RodgerTheGreat
Insanely cool. Reminds me of a much less ambitious forth-in-postscript
implementation I wrote a while back:
<https://github.com/JohnEarnest/Four.Ps/blob/master/four.ps>

I went with constructing a VM in PostScript and compiling subroutine-threaded
code rather than using indirect-threaded code and an inner interpreter like
ZmForth.

